# Parts manual for long 360



## jandb (Jul 18, 2014)

Good morning, 
Would like to know if anyone had a PDF copy of the parts manual for a Long 360. If so can email it to [email protected]. I have copy of service manual if anyone needs it. 
Thanks


----------

